

Moving to Marin Co :) Can't get high-speed Internet :( - tincircus

I'm moving to Marin Co. from the East Coast next week and the house is about a mile from the highway. Comcast and won't service it and Verizon says it's too far for DSL. Am I stuck with celular service or are there other options in the area?
======
YuriNiyazov
I am not sure why you have a ":)" next to "moving to Marin". I've lived there
for two months after having moved there from the East Coast. I've hated every
minute of it, _and_ I had high-speed Internet.

~~~
tincircus
Different strokes. I've been away from the Bay Area for a decade and I can't
wait to get back to my native land.

------
briandoll
I live in Marin. It seems very strange Comcast won't service it. Are you
living on the docs?

Check out: <http://sonic.net/>

~~~
tincircus
Sort of. A house out in the wetlands.

I even went for Comcast business to get them out for a site-survey, but they
won't do it, and it seems sonic is tied to the telcos, so that's a no-go as
well.

------
LarryMade
If it has a good view of some civilization I bet there are some point to point
wireless internet providers in the area.

------
atomical
Pics? I'm curious what your surroundings look like.

~~~
tincircus
I'd live there without ANY internet if I had to - <http://imgur.com/a/blPyd>

~~~
atomical
Very cool. What are you doing there work wise? I've wanted to move west for a
while and a few months ago I took a work vacation in Prescott, Arizona for a
month and a half.

